# UTV has reduced cost of ClickSilver Broadband



## sherib (17 Oct 2006)

Has anyone else with broadband from _Utv_ received this email?


> We are also delighted to inform all our existing customers that you are now able to avail of our new Clicksilver pricing (no price change on Clicksilver Lite) through your online account. Terms & Conditions apply, please click here to view


It looks like the cost of ClickSilverPlus (3MB including Talk) has come down from €39.99 to €34.99 per month - good news! For some reason the package is €1.50/month _more_ if Talk is _not_ included. It's half price for three months for new subscribers.

PS 





> Did you know you can now get *FREE ANYTIME* calls to any UK and Irish landline?
> UTV Talk Anytime is now available and if you pay only €6.99 per month, you can phone for FREE any time, day or night. (broadband customers only, otherwise €9.99 for non-broadband customers)


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2006)

I'm with _UTV _but have not received this notification.


----------



## sherib (17 Oct 2006)

> Originally posted by ClubMan
> I'm with _UTV _but have not received this notification.


 
Must be just because your monthly online bill isn't due yet - mine always gets sent out on 17th of the month. Since I've already been charged for this month's broadband, suppose the reduction will start in November. I hope I haven't made a mistake - but don't think so! They're also offering a 3 month FREE trial of F-Secure Internet Security 2006 (looks good) and then €3.49/month after that. It's great to see prices coming down .

Sherib


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2006)

No - just got email notification of the September bill today and I too get charged in or around the 27th of each month. I'm on their 2Mbps package (whatever they call it these days) so maybe that's significant?


----------



## sherib (18 Oct 2006)

That's strange - why would _Utv's _email refer to "New Clicksilver pricing" if all subscribers aren't getting a reduction? (and specifically excluding Clicksilver Lite) - _no price change on Clicksilver Lite_

Clicking on the link for new pricing this is what is shows for 2MB:


> €9.99 for the first 3 months then €20.99 for each month there after.


Is *€20.99* not a reduction on the current price for Clicksilver (2MB)? What is the current price? I've just checked and in June 2005 Clicksilver was €29.99 (when ClicksilverPlus was €45/month). Since then CSPlus reduced by €5 to €39.99 and with this latest reduction has come down to €34.99. Did a similar reduction not occur with Clicksilver?

Making things more confusing, it now seems as if _Utv_ has four Packages instead of three - ClicksilverLite, ClicksilverOne, Clicksilver and ClicksilverPlus! Personally I think this is to bring them into line with _Eircom_ who slipped in a 4th package (and an increase in price) when speeds increased 6 months ago. Currently _Eircom _charges €54.45 for 3MB broadband which compares very unfavourably with _Utv. No, I don't have any connection with Eircom -_ apart from being an ex customer! They really should cop on to themselves.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Oct 2006)

I'm (well the job is) paying €29.99 p.m. for 2Mbps. I have no idea what it's called because they have rebranded all the different packages since I signed up. My statement says that I'm on _New Quicksilver _whatever that is...

"Bringing them into line" with _eircom _might be no coincidence since they just resell _eircom's _wholesale _BB _package anyway.


----------



## sherib (18 Oct 2006)

> Originally posted by ClubMan
> "Bringing them into line" with _eircom _might be no coincidence since they just resell _eircom's _wholesale _BB _package anyway


Yes, that's true, but _Utv's BB_ is still a lot cheaper than Eircom - €54.45 -v- €34.99 (or even €39.99) per month for 3MB. 

My guess is that your 2MB Clicksilver package is now only €20.99 - roughly 50% reduction in 18 months. Great! I would have considered returning to _Eircom_ (misplaced loyalty maybe) but definitely not at their current prices which, if anything, have increased in the past 6 months when 2MB went to 3MB. _Utv_ didn't increase their price but _eircom_ did.


----------



## tallpaul (18 Oct 2006)

sherib said:


> Yes
> My guess is that your 2MB Clicksilver package is now only €20.99 - roughly 50% reduction in 18 months.


 
Agreed. I received an email yesterday morning and I am on the 2MB package. Nice to see something actually come _down_ in price for a change. I think it is as a result of Eircom reducing their prices. I had seen an advert for this during the week and it was in my mind to check with UTV as to their prices. Don't have to now...


----------



## ClubMan (18 Oct 2006)

Actually I read the email notification of my September bill carefully and it did indeed contain the info about the price decreases. My mistake! 

I'm trying to switch my mother from _Smart _before tomorrow's deadline and was looking at _Clicksilver One_. The website says no connection charge, €9.99 p.m. for the first three months and €16.49 thereafter. However when I go as far as the sign up page asking for card details it says €11.99 for the first three months and €18.49 thereafter!? I have emailed support about this (there doesn't seem to be a presales contact phone number) but does anybody know what the story is? Seems very misleading at best...


----------



## ClubMan (18 Oct 2006)

Ah - maybe it's a coincidence or maybe it's not but the sign up page has just been updated (it was not available for a few minutes there) and is now consistent with the main page.


----------



## ninsaga (18 Oct 2006)

Yep.. got the mail as well... have still been charged the 29.99 on the bill y'day but hasv since mailed them as asked when does the 20.99 cut in from  - awaiting a reply..... I think that this of good value for 2meg line...not if it wasn;t for the damn line rental!


----------



## Dipole (18 Oct 2006)

I moved yesterday from 29.99 to 20.99 for same package with utvip included.
without utvip it would have been 22.99.
You need to sign up for utvip before the lower price for broadband is displayed on their sign-up form.

There are one or two other providers who are marginally cheaper but as I've had good service from UTV broadband I don't want to risk another vendor especially as I'll be logging in to work from home more often now.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

Dipole said:


> I moved yesterday from 29.99 to 20.99 for same package with utvip included.


Isn't _UTVip _their dial up package? Why do you need this if you subscribe to their broadband services? Assuming you were an existing €29.99 _Clicksilver _customer how exactly did you go about transferring over to the lower charge? And was this necessary since presumably the lower charge will kick in from the next bill anyway?


----------



## demoivre (19 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Assuming you were an existing €29.99 _Clicksilver _customer how exactly did you go about transferring over to the lower charge? And was this necessary since presumably the lower charge will kick in from the next bill anyway?



I am an existing €29.99 , 2 mb broadband customer with UTV who has never signed up to UTV talk.  AFAIK  you won't default to the lower  charge of  €22.99  ( or € 20.99  if you have UTV talk also)  -  you must sign up for it ie go in to your account and select services and select the package you want. The reason being that to avail of the  lower pricing broadband  you tie yourself in to a *new* six month contract.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

Ah - I see. Thanks a million for pointing that out. It wasn't clear to me anyway.


----------



## lemeister (19 Oct 2006)

I'm also on the 2mb €29.99 package and very likely to change to the new 2mb lower charge package they are offering. One thing I don't see mentioned is whether the upload speed stays the same - ie. 256kps? I would presume it does but I would hate to presume and then get caught out after changing over. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

Can't see it detailed anywhere either. I also presume it's still at least 256Kbps but certainly worth confirming.


----------



## jasconius (19 Oct 2006)

Went to my account and logged on to Services
Nothing there except a message that I had already upgraded ???

Rang them and they said to send an Email to admin@u.tv giving your account no. and stating what you want, presumably, that  you want to stay as you are  but want to avail of the new  reduced price package.


----------



## sherib (19 Oct 2006)

Just got through to _Utv's _office and was told the new reduced charge for BB will be automatic from next month so there is no need to do anything like signing up. I don't imagine the reduction will constitute a new contract since there is no mention of that? See PS below.  The only change seems to be the reduced price. 

I would assume from the Ts & Cs they would always charge the fee of €29.99 if the service is cancelled.

*[QUOTE Utv] *
*FEES EXPLAINED:
The cancellation charge of your broadband service in the first six months will cost €59.99, otherwise it will cost €29.99 thereafter. There is no charge to upgrade your tariff, but there is a €29.99 admin fee to downgrade a tariff[/quote]

PS I wouldn't think a reduced price could be interpreted as a new service.  The new contract must refer to a subscriber migrating to a different package - but maybe that's not correct?




According to our records you appear to have already upgraded your account. (I didn't do anything)!
If you decide to migrate your Clicksilver Plus 3MB subscription to a new clicksilver service you will be bound a new contract (please read the terms and conditions relating to this new contract by clicking here).

Click to expand...


*


----------



## Mixednuts (19 Oct 2006)

Guys..Please Help,

I currently live in Dublin (Saggart) and have no broadband connection at home.

I pay Eircom approx 70 euros every 2 months for the phone.
If I go with say a 2MB UTV Clicksilver connection how much will i be paying a month and will i still be able to make phone calls.


All Help Welcome.

Broadband Virgin


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

Have you tried looking at _UTV's _website?

€24.18 line rental plus €20.99 for _Clicksilver _2MB = €45.17 p.m. with free off peak national/UK calls (up to 60 mins).


----------



## Mixednuts (19 Oct 2006)

Clubman,
Thanks ......You are a fountain of knowledge and a bright star in the askaboutmoney universe.

L.


----------



## demoivre (20 Oct 2006)

sherib said:


> Just got through to _Utv's _office and was told the new reduced charge for BB will be automatic from next month so there is no need to do anything like signing up. I don't imagine the reduction will constitute a new contract since there is no mention of that? See PS below.  The only change seems to be the reduced price.
> 
> I would assume from the Ts & Cs they would always charge the fee of €29.99 if the service is cancelled.
> 
> ...


*

PS I wouldn't think a reduced price could be interpreted as a new service.  The new contract must refer to a subscriber migrating to a different package - but maybe that's not correct?

*[/quote]

Fair enough, thanks Sherib - I think I'll stick with the 2mb connection and be happy with the reduced cost.When I joined up with UTV in June 04 I had a 1 mb download speed for €29.99 a month, this was subsequently upgraded free to a 2mb download speed  and now we have the 2 mb  price reduction . Nice one UTV and overall a reliable service too imo.  I have no connection at all with UTV, other than the bb.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

I was talking to somebody in _UTV _at lunchtime and she told me explicitly that the lower charges will not kick in automatically for existing customers and if you want to avail of the lower charges then you need to explicitly sign up for a new contract for the new services! For example if you are on 2MB _Clicksilver _now then you will continue to be charged €29.99 p.m. unless you sign up for the new 2MB package for €20.99 p.m. and thereby tie into a new contract with the early termination charges as mentioned above for the first 6 months and any time thereafter.

BTW - the reason I was talking to them was because I, more in hope than expectation, signed my mother up for _Clicksilver _1MB/_UTV Talk _switching her from _Smart _who would otherwise be cutting her off soon (because her exchange is not _Smart BB _enabled so she can't stay and upgrade with them). However I was pleasantly surprised that the transfer went smoothly with her getting her _DSL _router the other day and _UTV _calling me today to check if there were any problems and confirm that voice and _BB _services were now enabled and with _UTV_.


----------



## demoivre (1 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I was talking to somebody in _UTV _at lunchtime and she told me explicitly that the lower charges will not kick in automatically for existing customers and if you want to avail of the lower charges then you need to explicitly sign up for a new contract for the new services! For example if you are on 2MB _Clicksilver _now then you will continue to be charged €29.99 p.m. unless you sign up for the new 2MB package for €20.99 p.m. and thereby tie into a new contract with the early termination charges as mentioned above for the first 6 months and any time thereafter.



As I said earlier in this thread that's what I thought was the case originally until Sherib posted that he was told differently by someone at UTV. I see now from looking at the new services section in my account that any changes that I make won't come in to effect until 1/12/06 . I also notice that you have to agree to the  " I agree to move to a new contract from the start of the new service migration " statement if you want to get the new prices. Despite my original contention in this thread a while back that you *did *have to resign for the new prices, I don't recall having seen this statement in the " new services " section of my account before.


----------



## ninsaga (1 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> BTW - the reason I was talking to them was because I, more in hope than expectation, signed my mother up for _Clicksilver _1MB/_UTV Talk _switching her from _Smart _who would otherwise be cutting her off soon (because her exchange is not _Smart BB _enabled so she can't stay and upgrade with them). However I was pleasantly surprised that the transfer went smoothly with her getting her _DSL _router the other day and _UTV _calling me today to check if there were any problems and confirm that voice and _BB _services were now enabled and with _UTV_.



...hhmmm thats a pity that they just don't do it as a geature...it is better PR ranther than making a Customer feel that they are locked in for another 12 months...... 



... as a side question, are SMART gone out of the residental broadband market now altogether...they had one of the best deals going...


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Nov 2006)

I have received very poor service, bordering on incompetent, from UTV in my attempts to have broadband moved, so I wouldn't be surprised if different people are being told different things.........


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

ninsaga said:


> ...hhmmm thats a pity that they just don't do it as a geature...it is better PR ranther than making a Customer feel that they are locked in for another 12 months......


I asked the _UTV _person why they didn't just switch existing customers over to the cheaper rate and she, with brutal honesty, told me that they wanted to lock existing customers in for longer by requiring them to sign up for a new contract to avail of the cheaper rates. She said that many other service providers do something similar in "the south".


> ... as a side question, are SMART gone out of the residental broadband market now altogether...they had one of the best deals going...


 No - if your exchange is _Smart BB_ enabled then you can still sign up for their €35 p.m. 3MB voice and _BB _package. You just can't get voice only services from them.

_CCOVICH _- my experience with them is generaly positive. Not that that's much consolation to you...


----------



## ninsaga (1 Nov 2006)

Have to agree though... I've found UTV to be problem free...but this list stunt is a tad annoying. If I recall though, if you lock in for the year & then break it, they will charge you the balance of the years payments.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

Well the penalties on the new service contracts are a bit confusing - the website says that if you break the contract in the first 6 months then you pay a €59.99 penalty and thereafter €29.99. It does not make it clear if the latter only applies in month 7-12 of a 12 month contract or indefinitely. Also the terms & conditions actually suggest that if you terminate any time during the "Minimum Period" (which is 6 months) then you pay the balance of what's due for the remainder of that period but also make reference to penalties that apply according to the current price list. Not exactly clear I have to say...


----------



## fme (1 Nov 2006)

Hmm,
I got an interesting message when I used the "Click here to change to the Clicksilver 2Mb service". It says:

Microsoft VBScript runtime  error '800a000d' 
Type mismatch 
/clicksilveraccountie/migrate2.asp, line 105


God knows what service I'm on now... :O


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

I'd click the link myself to see what happens only I don't know if that's the last page or there is some final confirmation "do you really want to do this" page to go thereafter!


----------



## sherib (1 Nov 2006)

When I read CM’s and Demoivre’s posts I phoned _Utv_ and confirmed that both of them are correct. I believed, wrongly now, but based on a phone call to them that the reduction would be automatic. I had also emailed _Utv_ in October and the reply said "yes, you can avail of this reduction but will be entering into a new 12 month minimum contract". Fair enough but there was no information given (or request) explaining how to sign up. Interestingly the _page is not available_ on their web site to check New Services but maybe that’s just a coincidence. 

Up to now I have been very satisfied with _Utv's_ service and would have agreed to the new contract but after this ham fisted and ambiguous mess I am not going to sign up. It is bad PR at the very least and I said that to the person to whom I spoke. Anyone who wants to complain can do so by emailing: complaints@u.tv I intend to do that when I have more time but in the meantime will keep my options open. It's disappointing and all for the sake of five euro  

Incidentally, hasn’t Smart Telecom just been bought by one of the backers so maybe there will be a re-launch? That was on the news last night – bought by Brendan Murtagh for €1.00.

PS  I was told today that there would be no charge if I cancelled out now - I'm well over a year with them now - but, after the above, I wouldn't rely on that.  As CM says, the wording is ambiguous.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

sherib said:


> Interestingly the _page is not available_ on their web site to check New Services but maybe that’s just a coincidence.



I can see the _New Services _page when I click on the link while logged into my account (for viewing statements etc.).



> Incidentally, hasn’t Smart Telecom just been bought by one of the backers so maybe there will be a re-launch? That was on the news last night – bought by Brendan Murtagh for €1.00.



Well €1 plus the €40M debt that he's taking on plus 10% of _BidCo_... 

I doubt that we'll see them re-enter the residential voice only market and reckon that they'll be concentrating on residential voice + broadband bundling and maybe even the business sector. Ultimately the bottom line right now is that voice only _Smart _customers must either upgrade to Smart voice + _BB _(if their exchange is _Smart BB _enabled) or switch to another service provider before the end of this week otherwise they will be cut off and may face a reconnection charge to get going again.



> PS  I was told today that there would be no charge if I cancelled out now - I'm well over a year with them now


 In that case one month's notice and a return of the gear to their _HQ _some time (15 days?) after that should be enough if you want to switch.


----------



## sherib (1 Nov 2006)

I still can't access _New Services_ when I log into "Your Account" with _Utv_ yet everything else is available.Therefore I don't know whether or not it advises how to sign up to the new reduced broadband price. Could someone please post what it says? 

There is a link to _Talk Anytime_ and there is no ambiguity about how to sign up. Why didn't they do the same for the new broadband price? A little bit too _smart_ Or maybe they have now but I can't see it? It wasn't there previously anyhow.


> Upgrade to Talk Anytime
> You can make these savings by paying *just €6.99 per month and ring **any landline free for up to one hour** whether it is day or night.
> Click here to take advantage of the Anytime option!


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

Her is what the _New Services _page says:


> *Migrate your existing account to one of our new lower price Clicksilver services...
> 
> *..., you can change from your current          New Clicksilver tariff to one of our new services.
> 
> ...


And the terms & conditions are [broken link removed].


----------



## sherib (1 Nov 2006)

Just curious - _is there a link to click on to accept Utv's new reduced price bb service? _That's all I want to know. If not, does it say to whom an email should be sent? I'm aware of the new Ts and Cs but that doesn't help. I'm still in the dark about _what to do _to avail of the new reduced price. It's purely academic now since I've resolved to stay out of _Utv's_ convoluted contract loop and will await developments on the competition front. 



> If you decide to migrate your New Clicksilver subscription to a new clicksilver service you will be bound a new contract


How can a reduction in the price of Clicksilver be interpreted as "_a new clicksilver service_"? It would be perfectly understandable if one were migrating to a lower or higher speed bb. It's not obvious to me anyhow and I still can't access the _New Services_ page! I've just seen this: clarity at last but not from _Utv._


> Originally posted by *jasconius*
> Went to my account and logged on to Services. Nothing there except a message that I had already upgraded ??? Rang them and they said to send an Email to admin@u.tv giving your account no. and stating what you want, presumably, that you want to stay as you are but want to avail of the new reduced price package.


----------



## IrishGunner (1 Nov 2006)

I am on clicksilver plus along with utv talk. Had to ring them today to enquire about new rates. They said the new tarriffs was included in the email re my last bill ?? 

Also checked my account and can upgrade online under 'new services' so now paying €34.49 per month and 3mb line and 20gb cap. Also free evening and w/e calls Ok its another 12 month contract but can live with that

Ok customer service may not be great but I have had no problems re dropped lines and the Nerds on boards.ie dont seem to be complaining about them as much as they use to

Now where is that uTorrent program


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

IrishGunner said:


> They said the new tarriffs was included in the email re my last bill ??


Yes - details were included but if you read earlier in the thread you might be like me and initially missed them. I just saw the _FSecure _logo at the top left of the email and thought to myself "irrelevant to me" but the new pricing info was beside that!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> BTW - the reason I was talking to them was because I, more in hope than expectation, signed my mother up for _Clicksilver _1MB/_UTV Talk _switching her from _Smart _who would otherwise be cutting her off soon (because her exchange is not _Smart BB _enabled so she can't stay and upgrade with them). However I was pleasantly surprised that the transfer went smoothly with her getting her _DSL _router the other day and _UTV _calling me today to check if there were any problems and confirm that voice and _BB _services were now enabled and with _UTV_.


Actually it didn't go so smoothly. More anon... 

Update: See here.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Actually it didn't go so smoothly. More anon...
> 
> Update: See here.



Heard it here first .


----------



## demoivre (13 Mar 2008)

As I said earlier in this thread I have the 2mbps Clicksilver bb package ( unbunbled ie no line rental or UTV talk included) at €22.99 per month . I discovered the other day from their website, by accident, that the 2mbps package is now costing €16.99 per month , excluding any introductory offer for new customers. I e mailed  support for confirmation of the lower pricing and was told :


"Thanks for your email, I apologise for the delay in response. 

You  can migrate to the new Clicksilver 2MB tariff at 16.99 per month however you  will begin a new contract and will not be able to avail of the initial 3 months  promotional prices. This offer is for new customers only. 

If you wish to  migrate to the new Clicksilver 2MB tariff all you need to do is confirm by reply  that you have read and agree to the terms and conditions of the service.  

All terms and conditions can be viewed at :
http://u.tv/UTV_Internet/Residential/ClicksilverBroadband/legal_information.asp#termsConditions 
"


These reduced prices may  have been advised to me at some point in the monthly e mail I receive from UTV,  letting me know  my bill is ready , but I have to confess I seldom read the whole e mail  - these lower prices may well  have been available for months .  The important point , as was the case with price reductions in the past, and what this thread was originally about, you won't *default to the lower prices* - you have to sign up for them presumably because you are entering a new contract as mentioned above. Maybe I'm missing something but I can't see any way of signing up in the "my account" section for the lower charges, which you could do with the previous price reduction in 2006.

Correction: Received an e mail from UTV to say that the €16.99  mentioned above applies to  the 2mbps bb  with UTV talk included. Without UTV talk  the cost is €19.99  per month for the 2mbps bb .


----------



## IrishGunner (13 Mar 2008)

Yep I am on their 3mb bundle with talk time down to €23.99

If you look at their website it seems only for first time conections only found out about it ther other day after reading it on boards

Also read the T&C as there is a cancellation fee and its another contract for 1 year, exactly as per last T&C

Asked them if they are increasing the speeds and they said in the summer, famous last words but that I should be automatically upgraded


----------



## Eeyore (19 Mar 2008)

I emailed UTV recently to get migrated to the new tariff and ask them why I was never informed about the change in pricing. This was the response:

"Thank you for your reply,
I have set your account to migrate to our new Clicksilver 2MB tariff on 01 April 2008.

The Internet and Telephony market is a constantly changing world and because of this we will release new and improved products from time to time. Our most up to date product and pricing can be found on our websites."


----------

